# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Lily bloom



## flounder (Dec 17, 2003)

Lily bloom


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

sorry i didn't comment earlier, i was in a hurry. this picture is absolutely stunning. my wife was looking, and now she wants an open top aquarium. i am very jealous of your setup. what size tank is that and are those 2 - 150 watt MH lights?


----------



## flounder (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks! Its a 75G next to my kitchen. Those are 175 MH...Hamiltons w/ 6500k corallifes. Old school ballasts from champion lighting supply. ...about 8" off the surface. That particular tank has been running for 3.5 years now. Open tops are cool, I think. ...however, the spillover light can be annoying if theyre in a main room (w/ white wall reflection from behind the tank). ...and Ive lost a few airborne shrimp and SAEs over the years. The other flower spike next to the lily is from a rubin sword.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

how good is your light penatration? like could you grow glosso on the bottom easily?


----------



## flounder (Dec 17, 2003)

it is very good when just considering the light height and depth. 20in tank depth minus about 4in gravel. only thing blocking the light are the lily leaves. i only have the lily in the tank about 3 months / year. i keep it in another grow-out tank which isnt heated during the rest of the year. it will grow all year, but apparently it needs some type of dormant period to bloom. when it isnt in the tank, i can grow high light plants on the bottom. in fact, the biggest difference i notice are how red my rotala's lower leaves get. i would think glosso would grow easily. even with a lily if it was on the other side of the tank. problem with point-source light is you do get shadows. on the other hand, the shadows look really cool imo.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

do you think you could post a frontal shot of this tank. it is really neat to me


----------



## flounder (Dec 17, 2003)

thanks. yes, ill post it here in a few days. i loaned out my camera through this weekend.


----------

